# Campagnolo downtube shifters?



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there a way to convert campagnolo 10 speed bar-end shifters to 10 speed downtube ? or maybe change 9-speed downtube shifters - if there is such a thing with campagnolo to 10. I have a lugged steel bike with ergo that I'm just dying to make over into a downtube shifting bike. Enhances the retro-ness and reminds me of the olden days.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

If you have down tube shifter bosses. Not common on modern frames.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

David Loving said:


> Is there a way to convert campagnolo 10 speed bar-end shifters to 10 speed downtube ? or maybe change 9-speed downtube shifters - if there is such a thing with campagnolo to 10. I have a lugged steel bike with ergo that I'm just dying to make over into a downtube shifting bike. Enhances the retro-ness and reminds me of the olden days.



It can be done and has been discussed here from time to time, 

do a search on it.

I used the Shimano d/t shifters for 10 speed and then put a jtek on the rear derailleur.

Worked fine as well.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

What do DT bosses look like? I have those square things with a threaded hole in the center to screw on the cable stops that come with the ergo cable and housing sets. Will that do?


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Need the innermost dog eared shifter stop*

With the exception of the index gear, the modern Bar end 10s shifter internals and levers are identical to the last generation 8s campy DT shifers (~96 to 99 or 00). I believe you can take off the bar end inserts and use them as DTs, but you need the innermost dog eared shifter stop (my terminology). This part mounts first to the DT shifter boss. The shifters then mount onto the bosses outside the shifter stop. The "dog ear" serves as a "stop" for the shifter when pointing up the downtube. I believe the earlier campy parts catalogues (at campagnolo.com) list the part number for this piece, but I was never able to find it sold separately. I am doing the same thing as you want to do, but I was fortunate enough to find a NOS Veloce DT shifter set with all the appropriate mounting hardware. I just updated the index gear from 8 to 10 speed (this part is sold separately to support the still current bar end shifters).

I think the best bet at finding the shifter stop may be to find a good bike shop and see if the mechanics have an old parts bin. It may be difficult to find just this part, however.

Good Luck!


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

dodger150 is 100% correct. I bought a pair of new Veloce 8 speed DT shifters for my Colnago, and these photos show the comparison with my 10 speed bar end shifters.

Veloce DT on right, Record Bar end on left:


















The bar end shifters with the rubber ends and glue removed:









All you need to conver bar end to DT are these alu tabs:









You can still buy Veloce DT shifters from Campyoldy.com, and the ten speed index gear from Branford bike. The G springs are the same. Those tabs are quite common, the identical ones can be found on the Victory shifters that go for quite cheap on eBay.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

So I can go with 10 speed bar end shifters and then fine the tab stops. The veloce dt shifters at campyoldy run about $60.00 plus shipping. Is it better to go with the barends rather than modify the veloce 8 speed or is it 6 of one, a half dozen of the other?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

David Loving said:


> So I can go with 10 speed bar end shifters and then fine the tab stops. The veloce dt shifters at campyoldy run about $60.00 plus shipping. Is it better to go with the barends rather than modify the veloce 8 speed or is it 6 of one, a half dozen of the other?


What are you going to modify the 8 speed shifters with?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know - I can ask " dodger150" who posted about it, above.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

David Loving said:


> So I can go with 10 speed bar end shifters and then fine the tab stops. The veloce dt shifters at campyoldy run about $60.00 plus shipping. Is it better to go with the barends rather than modify the veloce 8 speed or is it 6 of one, a half dozen of the other?




depends if the shift ring is located on the same side, i.e., inside or outside of the right lever... can't remember which is which (search), but you can just check the old pdf spares catalog to see. it's a pretty easy swap. now I've never done the dt to bar end part of the conversion, but it might or might not work depending on the location of the tabs on the stops, no idea if that would be different on what it needs and what you will be able to find, I suppose not if the tab is needed at full forward position


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

addm- 
avoid the 1994 and prior dt shifters with 2 springs on the outside... the conversion works with the 3-spring shifter, springs on the inside, 1995 and later

hey zacolnago, what did you do w/ those rubber ends? I want 'em!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Branford Bike used to carry the parts necessary to do the conversion. They may still have them.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I believe Brandford Bike burned down some time ago. I miss that place. It was the only place I could get latex glue for gluing base tape for my tubulars.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

It burned down but someone bought th company and moved it to Seattle. I would email the new owners and see if they can convert the barcons to downtubies.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

David Loving said:


> So I can go with 10 speed bar end shifters and then fine the tab stops. The veloce dt shifters at campyoldy run about $60.00 plus shipping. Is it better to go with the barends rather than modify the veloce 8 speed or is it 6 of one, a half dozen of the other?


I would go with Bar end shifters since the levers are the Record ones with the engraved logo. The Veloce's aren't as pretty(no logo). Other than the logo, there is absolutely no difference between the bar end shifters and the Veloce 8 speed DT shifters(96/97 era).

I have swapped the index gears around, and now the bar end shifters are 8 speed and being used as DT shifters. One thing I must mention, it is quite a bit of work removing those rubber ends on the bar end levers, and the glue residue is also hard to get off, but worth it in the end.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> addm-
> avoid the 1994 and prior dt shifters with 2 springs on the outside... the conversion works with the 3-spring shifter, springs on the inside, 1995 and later
> 
> hey zacolnago, what did you do w/ those rubber ends? I want 'em!


I put them on the Veloce levers, and swapped the index gears as well. Essentially my 8 speed Veloce DT shifters are now 10 speed bar end shifters, and my Record bar end shifters are now 8 speed DT shifters. 

Don't know why Campy never used the Veloce levers for the bar end shifters in the first place. Why go to all the trouble of engraving a logo if you're going to hide it with a glued on rubber end.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

buck-50 said:


> What are you going to modify the 8 speed shifters with?


You need part sl-re319, 10 speed Index Gear. 
Branford Bike have it in their catalog:

http://branfordbike.com/product/campagnolo-campagnolo-bar-end-shifter-parts-721.htm


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fivethumbs said:


> It burned down but someone bought th company and moved it to Seattle. I would email the new owners and see if they can convert the barcons to downtubies.




just buy the parts, it's literally a 5min job or less


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

David Loving said:


> I don't know - I can ask " dodger150" who posted about it, above.


It's very easy to modify the 8s Veloce DT shifters to 10s. Just disassemble the right shifter (not many parts) and pop the 8s gear out and put in the 10s gear. You don't need to mess with the g-springs at all. The gear is about 10 bucks.

I'm not sure how difficult it is to modify the 10s bar end (remove the rubber insert peice). Others have noted it may be difficult. Unless you already have them, they are also quite a bit more expensive than the $60 Veloce DTs. There are two differences between the 10s Bar ends (Record Level) and the Veloce DTs. One is the logo as mentioned. The other is the cable adjustment thumb screw. This allows slight cable tension adjustments on the fly. I've decided it's not that critical for me, but some may like that feature... especially if they change wheels often.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Or you could buy some Dura-Ace DT shifters and save yourself a lot of trouble. Contrary to popular belief, mixing Campy and Shimano components will not cause your bike to explode.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

So I need the bar-end shifters and two of those little parts for the back-stops, right? If so, I may just go ahead. It was looking like too big a hassle, esprcially when what's on there works OK. I just want DT shifters like in the old days!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Or you could buy some Dura-Ace DT shifters and save yourself a lot of trouble. Contrary to popular belief, mixing Campy and Shimano components will not cause your bike to explode.




uh, no... they're indexed. while you're right, the bike won't explode, it won't exactly shift well either. friction 10 is a touchy proposition, and the newer campy dt/bar end shifters that we are talking about don't have a friction mode anyway


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, go fo it Dave. When I get some cash, I think I'm gonna switch mine to 10 speed index.


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi on this Gios pic , the shifters are 10 spd?
thank,s


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

They are friction shifters, not indexed.


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, they are indexed but 8 speed max , I think the bar end TT shifter will work.


----------

